# MK7 Fiesta Zetec S MPG



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Evening all,

Im trying to decide whether a Petrol or Diesel Fiesta ZS would be better for me.

I only do about 12-13,000 miles a year, I was all set to get a diesel until my uncle announced today that from his petrol ZS he gets 48mpg 

So anyone got any opinions, and crucially anyone who owns one/ has knowledge of the MPG could you post it up please

Ben


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I've got a 2011 MK7 ZS TDCi, and I'm not too impressed by the MPG I'm getting at the moment. I know it's only got 3k on the clock and people say it needs 'loosening up' but I'm not totally convinced. I took it to Ford as apparently they update the software, it worked but only gave me an extra 4mpg.

My trip computer currently says 44.1mpg all city driving, but I'veworked it out to be about 39mpg in reality.  Apparently pre 60 plates-Non DPF models are much better on fuel. I doubt your uncle gets 48mpg of city driving, but am happy to be corrected.

I start my new college/job on Monday which is a 26 mile round trip, with quite alot of 70mph dual carriageways, so hopefully this rises. If not I will keep bugging Ford.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Most I have got out of my petrol mk7 zs is about 43 from memory but that was driving like my nan 24/7


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> I've got a 2011 MK7 ZS TDCi, and I'm not too impressed by the MPG I'm getting at the moment. I know it's only got 3k on the clock and people say it needs 'loosening up' but I'm not totally convinced. I took it to Ford as apparently they update the software, it worked but only gave me an extra 4mpg.
> 
> My trip computer currently says 44.1mpg all city driving, but I'veworked it out to be about 39mpg in reality.  Apparently pre 60 plates-Non DPF models are much better on fuel. I doubt your uncle gets 48mpg of city driving, but am happy to be corrected.
> 
> I start my new college/job on Monday which is a 26 mile round trip, with quite alot of 70mph dual carriageways, so hopefully this rises. If not I will keep bugging Ford.


When he said 48mpg from his petrol, I gave him a bit of a yeh right look. I can get 42mpg from my 1.4 petrol mk6 at the minute. He does alot of motorway miles in it though, and probably drives your typical gran :lol:

Ive also read some other disappointing TDCi figures but ive read some good ones  I wont be buying a new fiesta so im 90% sure it ll be pre 60 reg.

For a TDCi to be financially viable it needs to do 55-60mpg ideally from a fairly mixed driving week, little to no city driving/ sat in traffic and alot of dual carriageway but with some spirited B roads


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

go for the petrol, you will have more fun and it will be cheaper to buy. This will more than likely offset the higher list price of the diesel. I can get 40mpg out of my 99 Polo so would guess 40+ of the petrol ZS is possible, Diesel really only come into its own on long motorway runs


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

My calculations were wrong and I average about 42mpg at the moment, which will hopefully rise because of my commute and as the mileage gets higher.

Have a good think about it long and hard like I did mate and weigh up all the costs etc. I got my diesel for less than I would of paid for a petrol anyway so that wasn't an issue for me, and it's worked out with my commute rising from 6 miles round trip to 26 miles.


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

My mk7 petrol zs is currently sitting at 36.1 mpg on the average clock and thats thrasing it and i mean driving it hard! though if i was to drive it normally, still with a slight harsh acceleration here and there id get it to do about 43, ive saw it a 55-60 mark before on the instant reading and thats driving it 5th at 30


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> go for the petrol, you will have more fun and it will be cheaper to buy. This will more than likely offset the higher list price of the diesel. I can get 40mpg out of my 99 Polo so would guess 40+ of the petrol ZS is possible, Diesel really only come into its own on long motorway runs


From what ive seen I think the petrols are about £1000-1500 less, but there are more petrol ones in the spec/colour that I want.

From my calculations I think I should save about £500-550 a year in fuel and tax, not sure if a diesel will cost me more elsewhere or not. Also, I plan on keeping the car for about 3 years so it all works out very similar.

My problem is, next year on my uni placement I could be driving thousands of miles a week to get to work or I might be out the country which doesn't really help in my decision :lol:

If I get a TDCi it ll more than likely be remapped, but the thing with a petrol is its so tempting to let Pumaspeed or Mountune have it up to 140bhp haha


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

gr33n said:


> If I get a TDCi it ll more than likely be remapped, but the thing with a petrol is its so tempting to let Pumaspeed or Mountune have it up to 140bhp haha


your gonna find it difficult to get it remapped with the dpf engine, not alot of places can do it and wont do it and even if they can i dont think the gains are much!


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

I have an 11 plate petrol. I _can_ get 55 mpg on a run but that's really pushing it, no ac etc. If I don't reset it, it'll sit at 40 mpg forever, that's ac on, all driving styles.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

puckacostello said:


> your gonna find it difficult to get it remapped with the dpf engine, not alot of places can do it and wont do it and even if they can i dont think the gains are much!


Cheers mate, ive seen/heard of a few being remapped to 115/120bhp. I could do with PMing Ben @ AMDESSEX to see if they can do it.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Yea they get some decent gains off a remap. I took mine to get remapped by Ben @ AmD, they couldn't get into the ECU which Ben said was unusual as they've done a few 11 plates etc.

Ford got funny with the specs on the diesels and wouldn't include the Street Pack on it, rear privacy glas and 17'' wheels. I had to buy my wheels and tyres seperately, which they did for £500.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Glad i never went for the fiesta tdci zc then with all these stories about poor mpg. It's a shame they don't do a quick diesel because personally, i didn't think the 1.6 tdci was worthy of the zetec s badge when i drove it, far too slow. Instead i bought a used seat ibiza fr tdi (much cheaper option!) and with around 170bhp its no slouch and gets 54mpg real mpg


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

As other's have said weigh up all the different aspect's;

The purchase price
Insurance
Tax
Servicing
What type of driving you do (tootle along at your own pace/ like a thrash)
Are you power hungry - a Tdci you map and done. A petrol there's alot to do but can cost £££

Importanly, test drive them. I had a mk6 ZS Tdci and loved it, the power was enough for me (quick as a mk6 ST  ) I could do sensible driving in it and get 60mpg easy, take it for a thrash or track days (thrash was usually 50's, track day I never bothered tbh) and still get good returns for SPG (smiles per gallon  ) Insurance and purchase price was cheaper for me, I prefered to drive from the diesel (just not the noise)

So for me a petrol made no sense.


----------



## Kirkyp (May 3, 2011)

Hi There,

An easy way to compare is.... type petrol v diesel into goggle seach and use the parkers website. You can compare the car you are thinking of buying against the relevant petrol/diesel alternative. It works out the total difference between the two, taking into account the higher cost of the diesel car, the price difference between the two fuel types at the pump, road tax etc.

Found that the petrol is usually cheaper if you dont do mega miles.

Hope this helps.

Kirkyp


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> Yea they get some decent gains off a remap. I took mine to get remapped by Ben @ AmD, they couldn't get into the ECU which Ben said was unusual as they've done a few 11 plates etc.
> 
> Ford got funny with the specs on the diesels and wouldn't include the Street Pack on it, rear privacy glas and 17'' wheels. I had to buy my wheels and tyres seperately, which they did for £500.


Cheers mate, it'll probably be an earlier model, dont know if that makes any difference for the remap.

They do seem more difficult to find with the 17" wheels and the street pack sideskirts 



rf860 said:


> Glad i never went for the fiesta tdci zc then with all these stories about poor mpg. It's a shame they don't do a quick diesel because personally, i didn't think the 1.6 tdci was worthy of the zetec s badge when i drove it, far too slow. Instead i bought a used seat ibiza fr tdi (much cheaper option!) and with around 170bhp its no slouch and gets 54mpg real mpg


I looked at them first, but the insurance is stupid money for me 



Kirkyp said:


> Hi There,
> 
> An easy way to compare is.... type petrol v diesel into goggle seach and use the parkers website. You can compare the car you are thinking of buying against the relevant petrol/diesel alternative. It works out the total difference between the two, taking into account the higher cost of the diesel car, the price difference between the two fuel types at the pump, road tax etc.
> 
> ...


Is that based on new prices, or 2nd hand values? Ill be more than likely be buying one thats a year or 2 old


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

gr33n said:


> I looked at them first, but the insurance is stupid money for me


I think the newer model (mk5) is in a much higher insurance group think it's 12 whereas mines is the older shape in group 8 with the 1.9tdi engine. What age are you anyway?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Remember that even though you pay more for the diesel, you make alot of it back up when you sell it. For example the person you buy yours off will more than likely have their price higher than a petrol you have seen with very similar spec, mileage, year etc.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

rf860 said:


> I think the newer model (mk5) is in a much higher insurance group think it's 12 whereas mines is the older shape in group 8 with the 1.9tdi engine. What age are you anyway?


Nearly 21, 3 NCB, 12k miles a year, decent area of the country thats typically not on fire :lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/petrol-vs-diesel/?deriv=52750#manu=2514&model=1721&deriv=52750

I based it on £1000 difference in price, and it says ill get my money back in 21k miles.

However like you say Ben, there are resale values to consider. Who knows what petrol prices might look like in 3-5years time.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ben_ZS said:


> Remember that even though you pay more for the diesel, you make alot of it back up when you sell it. For example the person you buy yours off will more than likely have their price higher than a petrol you have seen with very similar spec, mileage, year etc.


Good point, the same car as mine but only with a 1.8 turbo engine can be had for a good 2k less than the tdi!



gr33n said:


> Nearly 21, 3 NCB, 12k miles a year, decent area of the country thats typically not on fire :lol:


Im 19, my insurance is less than 1k, i'd like to thing you could get insured on a group 12 car without paying rediculous prices. I think when i did a quote for the mk5 fr it was'nt much more than i currently pay, around £1200.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

gr33n said:


> http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/petrol-vs-diesel/?deriv=52750#manu=2514&model=1721&deriv=52750
> 
> I based it on £1000 difference in price, and it says ill get my money back in 21k miles.
> 
> However like you say Ben, there are resale values to consider. Who knows what petrol prices might look like in 3-5years time.


When i was looking at getting a mk6 zs tdci ages ago they were much more expensive than the petrol version so i'd base the resale values of the new one loosely on that.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

rf860 said:


> Im 19, my insurance is less than 1k, i'd like to thing you could get insured on a group 12 car without paying rediculous prices. I think when i did a quote for the mk5 fr it was'nt much more than i currently pay, around £1200.


For a Fiesta TDCi my insurance looks about £1100 for an FR 1.9TDi 130bhp £2100. All fully comp  according to ComparetheMarket.com


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

gr33n said:


> Cheers mate, ive seen/heard of a few being remapped to 115/120bhp. I could do with PMing Ben @ AMDESSEX to see if they can do it.


i meant compared with the performance of a petrol gains wise. think AMD are one of the places that can do it but they have to break the security bolt to access the ECU


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

puckacostello said:


> i meant compared with the performance of a petrol gains wise. think AMD are one of the places that can do it but they have to break the security bolt to access the ECU


Ben_ZS said on the other page, they couldnt do his TDCi, but that had done other 11plate ones.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

gr33n said:


> For a Fiesta TDCi my insurance looks about £1100 for an FR 1.9TDi 130bhp £2100. All fully comp  according to ComparetheMarket.com


try go compare, usually cheaper i found. Also, phoning up always gets you a better price in my case.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

gr33n said:


> For a Fiesta TDCi my insurance looks about £1100 for an FR 1.9TDi 130bhp £2100. All fully comp  according to ComparetheMarket.com


How old are you? How many years driving? How many year no claims?

Definetly try Bell.co.uk or Admiral. This year I was 21, driving 3 years, 3 years no claims, surrounded by a highish risk area, car valeter as occupation, paid £900 this year for 10 months.

This year my quote is £700. Still 21, driving 4 years, 4 years no claims, surrounded by a highish risk area, service engineer as occupation, quote for £700, again10 month policy (last year now, I will have 5 years NCB at the end so will do 12 months from then on).

Here's the catch, put two experienced drivers you know on as named drivers, I have my mom and father in law. Like I said my insurance quote this year is £700, on my own on the policy £1450!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> How old are you? How many years driving? How many year no claims?
> 
> Definetly try Bell.co.uk or Admiral. This year I was 21, driving 3 years, 3 years no claims, surrounded by a highish risk area, car valeter as occupation, paid £900 this year for 10 months.
> 
> ...


20 at the minute, but ill 21 when I get the car, also with 3 years NCB. Whys my insurance so much :lol:

Just tried, Bell and Admiral and they're the same price


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

but, the 2009 Seat Ibiza 1.6TDi CR Sport is £800 a year to insure :lol:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

gr33n said:


> but, the 2009 Seat Ibiza 1.6TDi CR Sport is £800 a year to insure :lol:


yeah but the mpg of that is highly exaggerated. Alot of complaining going on over on Seatcupra.net about the mpg and dpf issues on this engine. When i did a quote for the mk7 zs tdci it was less than £600!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

rf860 said:


> yeah but the mpg of that is highly exaggerated. Alot of complaining going on over on Seatcupra.net about the mpg and dpf issues on this engine. When i did a quote for the mk7 zs tdci it was less than £600!


Im just going to buy a bus pass :lol:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

gr33n said:


> Im just going to buy a bus pass :lol:


It's probaly cheaper to get a car these days :lol: I remember paying 20p to get to school when I started secondary school 10 years ago. It's £1.70 for that bus ride now!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> It's probaly cheaper to get a car these days :lol: I remember paying 20p to get to school when I started secondary school 10 years ago. It's £1.70 for that bus ride now!


Id have to walk about 4miles to find a bus stop from my house :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

May I throw my two-penneth in. It's an interesting one this, seen it over on FOC.com I think also.

I've done 21k in my 10 plate Fiesta zetec s over the last 14 months. At the moment I'm averaging 42-45mpg (and have been fairly regular since new), commuting ~50-60 miles per day to get to work and back. And I do like to go through the revs at least a few times per journey. :thumb:

I've got the petrol version, and that's not bad going compared to my previous Festa 1.4 Zetec (mk6). I would say though, that it still costs me 50 quid per week to fill up. 

What I do like about the petrol is the engines free-revving nature which, although torque is pretty poor, makes it quite good fun and fast enough (it'll fly down a motorway on ramp in 2nd/3rd). Also there's the option for a superchips, or mountune and the like upgrades should you be so inclined.

Tax ~£115 per year. Insurance was £300 quid last year (I'm 26), although went up this year :wall:, plus I also went sensible for guaranteed courtesy car and protected no claims etc. 

Fairly cheap. I'd say you'd want 60mpg and a bit of extra torque (like a nice Volvo C30d) to make it worthwhile going the Diesel route.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

McClane said:


> May I throw my two-penneth in. It's an interesting one this, seen it over on FOC.com I think also.
> 
> I've done 21k in my 10 plate Fiesta zetec s over the last 14 months. At the moment I'm averaging 42-45mpg (and have been fairly regular since new), commuting ~50-60 miles per day to get to work and back. And I do like to go through the revs at least a few times per journey. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Ive got a MK6 Fiesta 1.4 petrol at the minute, im considering the Seat Ibiza Sportrider with the PD100 engine in (insurance is nearly double for the PD130 or id have an FR).

On the Volvo front, I dont think I could take the shame :lol: No offence to any Volvo owners, but its just not for me.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

gr33n said:


> Ive got a MK6 Fiesta 1.4 petrol at the minute, im considering the Seat Ibiza Sportrider with the PD100 engine in (insurance is nearly double for the PD130 or id have an FR).
> 
> On the Volvo front, I dont think I could take the shame :lol: No offence to any Volvo owners, but its just not for me.


the 1.9tdi engine from vw is very reliable, can't go wrong with it. The 100hp 1.9 is still very pokey and remaps well to around 140hp. Sportrider model comes with a lot of goodies that only came on the fr and cupra models so defo worth a look imo.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

My '10 plate Fiesta Titanium 1.6 diesel averages 59mpg over the last 10000 miles l've driven since March this year, motorway and rural. I use an i-phone app to keep track every time l fill up.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

rf860 said:


> the 1.9tdi engine from vw is very reliable, can't go wrong with it. The 100hp 1.9 is still very pokey and remaps well to around 140hp. Sportrider model comes with a lot of goodies that only came on the fr and cupra models so defo worth a look imo.


They'rea damn site cheaper aswell, looking at more like £6-7k rather than £10-11k. So im not too bothered if it does less MPG than a Fiesta.

I might have had a look at remapping aswell :lol: 40-45% power increase worries me to see how the clutch will handle it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mine does around 30-35 with town driving (which is alot of my driving), and around 45-48 on long motorway runs. thats with an induction kit on the car as well....


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

gr33n said:


> They'rea damn site cheaper aswell, looking at more like £6-7k rather than £10-11k. So im not too bothered if it does less MPG than a Fiesta.
> 
> I might have had a look at remapping aswell :lol: 40-45% power increase worries me to see how the clutch will handle it


the clutches are strong on the 130hp 1.9 and don't need changed as long as your not booting it everywhere. I'm not sure about the 100hp version, sign up to seatcupra.net and ask in there, they are very helpful.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

You made a decision about this yet bud?

To back up my view, ZS Petrol; 44mpg and smooth but swift...

CLICKY below. :thumb:


----------

